# Carlos the Jackal put your money where your mouth is!



## wizehop (Feb 17, 2012)

Rented this biopic yesterday and loved it. Anyone seen it?

I wonder how many big talkin anarcho punks would step up their struggle to this level. I hear so much talk from everyone about how they want to take up arms...well here's some who did

Its 5.5 hours long in three parts, well worth the watch




Got this little Gem out of the movie:


----------



## Nemo (Feb 18, 2012)

Saw this tonight on netflix, was tempted to watch it.. Now I will!


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 18, 2012)

another good film that is about (and critical of, in some degree) political violence, is "the baader meinhoff complex." bunch of communists in west germany blow shit up and assassinate people. like "carlos," it's based on true stuff.

also: though not based on a true story, "the third generation," a film made in 1979, when all this political violence (in this particular context, at least) was more fresh in the mind, is also worth a watch.

the reason political violence is often ineffectual is because it's often not based around a mass movement. one can't simply go around lobbing bombs and shooting people.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 18, 2012)

only seen part one, its a nice film.


----------



## nrht (Feb 18, 2012)

Nemo said:


> Saw this tonight on netflix, was tempted to watch it.. Now I will!


Yeah same. I'd been waiting to hear from someone whether or not it was worth the time.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 18, 2012)

Its long and more set to document, so don't expect it to be "Independence day" or anything. Awesome incite into how countries get shit done "unofficially". Munich was another good one that documented the secret goings on of those days.

I Don't know if any of you read "confessions of an economic hit man" but its also pretty good. It talks about how they use economic hit man to try and put countries in dept in order to control them. If that doesn't work they send in the Jackal, and if that doesn't work they send in the army. Its written by an American, so its refreshing to hear dirt on them for a change.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 18, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> the reason political violence is often ineffectual is because it's often not based around a mass movement. one can't simply go around lobbing bombs and shooting people.


 

I think the problem with these "freedom fighters" is they worked as cells for countries doing the countries secret services dirty work. They where fighting for a cause but there employers where doing business so to speak.

So ya your right. they accomplished what their employers needed done, but nothing for the movement. I think the real problem is funding. To have anyone invest any real amount of money into any movement people are going to expect some sort of return. Which inevitably will lead to doing things for the wrong reasons.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 21, 2012)

*If a Tree Falls: A Story of the Earth Liberation Front *

A documentary, this time, about the Earth Liberation Front. Group gets together and commits acts of arson against the (perceived) perpetrators of environmental destruction; none of the actions result in human death or injury because they make a point to commit _only_ property destruction, and in fact it is an argument about whether they should continue with that tactic or move on to killing CEO's and the like that causes the dissolution of the group. Several years after the ELF disbands, the FBI finally finds an ELF member: he decides to snitch on his former comrades in order to avoid doing time (lesson: if you're going to involve yourself in highly illegal, radical politics, never trust a junkie). In the end, all the ELF members snitch on each other except for four (one of those four is the main subject of the film -- he gets seven years in a federal prison designed to hold terrorists). The original snitch does no time.


----------

